

Discern Neural Networks for Ubuntu - mekarpeles
http://www.patternsinthevoid.net/blog/2011/07/discern-neural-network/

======
mekarpeles
Looks like Dan Cote [https://github.com/terminationshok/Discern-for-Ubuntu-
based-...](https://github.com/terminationshok/Discern-for-Ubuntu-based-
Linuxes) forked and cleaned up the repository for a cleaner install. Isis gave
a great lightning talk at Noisebridge hacker space (during Hack Meetup 2011)
on the topic.

